# الافعال التي تفيد الحركة في اللغة العربيه .



## علي حسين (22 نوفمبر 2010)

الافعال في اللغة العربيه التي فيها الحركة او الانتقال ..
مثل ..... سرى , مشى , سار , ركض , هرول , دب .. الخ.
ساوردها كما هي في المعاجم العربيه من اجل الوقوف على معانيها واوجه التوافق والاختلاف فيما بينها.
لنبحث عن هذه الافعال التي تفيد الحركة ولو من وجه خفي او مجازي ,وحبذا لو ذكرنا ورود هذه الالفاظ من القران الكريم او من السنة النبويه او من الشعر الجاهلي او الشعر في العصور الاولى.​


----------



## علي حسين (22 نوفمبر 2010)

سير (لسان العرب)
السَّيْرُ: الذهاب؛ سارَ يَسِيرُ سَيْراً ومَسِيراً وتَسْياراً ومَسِيرةً وسَيْرورَةً؛ الأَخيرة عن اللحياني، وتَسْياراً يذهب بهذه الأَخيرة إِلى الكثرة؛ قال: فَأَلْقَتْ عَصا التَّسْيارِ منها، وخَيَّمَتْ بأَرْجاءِ عَذْبِ الماءِ، بِيضٌ مَحَافِرُهْ وفي حديث حذيفة: تَسايَرَ عنه الغَضَبُ أَي سارَ وزال.
ويقال: سارَ القومُ يَسِيرُون سَيْراً ومَسِيراً إِذا امتدّ بهم السَّيْرُ في جهة توجهوا لها.
ويقال: بارك الله في مَسِيرِكَ أَي سَيْرِك؛ قال الجوهري: وهو شاذ لأَن قياس المصدر من فَعَلَ يَفْعِلُ مَفْعَلٌ، بالفتح، والاسم من كل ذلك السِّيرَةُ. حكى اللحياني: إِنه لَحَسَنُ السِّيرَةِ؛ وحكى ابن جني: طريق مَسُورٌ فيه ورجل مَسُورٌ به، وقياس هذا ونحوه عند الخليل أَن يكون مما تحذف فيه الياء، والأَخفش يعتقد أَن المحذوف من هذا ونحوه إِنما هو واو مفعول لا عينه، وآنسَهُ بذلك: قدْ هُوبَ وسُورَ به وكُولَ.
والتَّسْيارُ: تَفْعَالٌ من السَّيْرِ.
وسايَرَهُ أَي جاراه فتسايرا.
وبينهما مَسِيرَةُ يوم.
وسَيَّرَهُ من بلده: أَخرجه وأَجلاه.
وسَيَّرْتُ الجُلَّ عن ظهر الدابة: نزعته عنه.
وقوله في الحديث: نُصِرْتُ بالرُّعْبِ مَسِيرَةَ شَهرٍ؛ أَي المسافة التي يسار فيها من الأَرض كالمَنْزِلَةِ والمَتْهَمَةِ، أَو هو مصدر بمعنى السَّيْرِ كالمَعِيشَةِ والمَعْجِزَةِ من العَيْشِ والعَجْزِ.
والسَّيَّارَةُ: القافلة.
والسَّيَّارَةُ: القوم يسيرون أُنث على معنى الرُّفْقَةِ أَو الجماعة، فأَما قراءَة من قَرأَ: تلتقطه بعض السَّيَّارةِ؛ فإِنه أَنث لأَن بعضها سَيَّارَةٌ.
وقولهم: أَصَحُّ من عَيْر أَبي سَيَّارَةَ؛ هو أَبو سَيَّارَةَ العَدَواني كان يدفع بالناس من جَمْعٍ أَربعين سنة على حماره؛ قال الراجز: خَلُّوا الطريقَ عن أَبي سَيَّارَهْ، وعنْ مَوَالِيهِ بَني فَزارَهْ، حَتَّى يُجِيزَ سالماً حِمارَهْ وسارَ البعِيرُ وسِرْتُه وسارَتِ الدَّابة وسارَها صاحِبُها، يتعدّى ولا يتعدَّى. ابن بُزُرج: سِرْتُ الدابة إِذا ركبتها، وإِذا أَردت بها المَرْعَى قلت: أَسَرْتُها إِلى الكلإِ، وهو أَن يُرْسِلُوا فيها الرُّعْيانَ ويُقيمُوا هُمْ.
والدابة مُسَيَّرَةٌ إِذا كان الرجل راكبها والرجل سائرٌ لها، والماشية مُسَارَةٌ، والقوم مُسَيَّرُونَ، والسَّيْرُ عندهم بالنهار والليل، وأَما السُّرَى فلا يكون إِلا ليلاً؛ وسارَ دابَّتَه سَيْراً وسَيْرَةً ومَسَاراً ومَسيراً؛ قال: فاذْكُرَنْ مَوْضِعاً إِذا الْتَقَتِ الخَيْـ ـلُ، وقدْ سارتِ الرِّجالَ الرِّجالا أَي سارَت الخيلُ الرِّجالَ إِلى الرجال، وقد يجوز أَن يكون أَراد: وسارت إِلى الرجال بالرجال فحذف حرف الجر ونصب، والأَول أَقوى.
وأَسَارها وسَيَّرَها: كذلك.
وسايَرَهُ: سار معه.
وفلان لا تُسَايَرُ خَيْلاهُ إِذا كان كذاباً.
والسَّيْرَةُ: الضَّرْبُ من السَّيْرِ.
والسُّيَرَةُ: الكثير السَّيْرِ؛ هذه عن ابن جني.
والسِّيْرَةُ: السُّنَّةُ، وقد سَارتْ وسِرْتُها؛ قال خالد بن زهير؛ وقال ابن بري: هو لخالد ابن أُخت أَبي ذؤيب، وكان أَبو ذؤيب يرسله إِلى محبوبته فأَفسدها عليه فعاتبه أَبو ذؤيب في أَبيات كثيرة فقال له خالد: فإِنَّ التي فينا زَعَمْتَ ومِثْلَهَا لَفِيكَ، ولكِنِّي أَرَاكَ تَجُورُها تَنَقَّذْتَها من عِنْدِ وهبِ بن جابر، وأَنتَ صفِيُّ النَّفْسِ منه وخِيرُها فلا تَجْزَعَنْ مِنْ سُنَّةِ أَنْتَ سِرْتَها، فَأَوَّلُ راضٍ سُنَّةً مَنْ يَسِيرُها يقول: أَنت جعلتها سائرة في الناس.
وقال أَبو عبيد: سارَ الشيءُ وسِرْتُه، فَعَمَّ؛ وأَنشد بيت خالد بن زهير.
والسِّيرَةُ: الطريقة. يقال: سارَ بهم سِيْرَةً حَسَنَةً.
والسَّيرَةُ: الهَيْئَةُ.
وفي التنزيل العزيز: سنعيدها سِيرَتَها الأُولى.
وسَيَّرَ سِيرَةً: حَدَّثَ أَحاديث الأَوائل.وسارَ الكلامُ والمَثَلُ في الناس: شاع.
ويقال: هذا مَثَلٌ سائرٌ؛ وقد سَيرَ فلانٌ أَمثالاً سائرة في الناس.
وسائِرُ الناس: جَمِيعُهم.
وسارُ الشيء: لغة في سَائِرِه.
وسارُه، يجوز أَن يكون من الباب لسعة باب «س ي ر» وأَن يكون من الواو لأَنها عين، وكلاهما قد قيل؛ قال أَبو ذؤيب يصف ظبية:وسَوَّدَ ماءُ المَرْدِ فاهَا، فَلَوْنُهُ كَلَوْنِ النَّؤُورِ، وهي أَدْماءُ سارُها أَي سائرُها؛ التهذيب: وأَما قوله: وسائرُ الناس هَمَجْ فإِن أَهلَ اللغة اتفقوا على أَن معنى سائر في أَمثال هذا الموضع بمعنى الباقي، من قولك أَسْأَرْتُ سُؤْراً وسُؤْرَةً إِذا أَفضلتَها.
وقولهم: سِرْ عَنْكَ أَي تغافلْ واحتَمِلْ، وفيه إِضمار كأَنه قال: سِرْ ودَعْ عنك المِراء والشك.
والسِّيرَةُ: المِيرَةُ.
والاسْتِيارُ: الامْتِيار؛ قال الراجز: أَشْكُو إِلى اللهِ العزيزِ الغَفَّارْ، ثُمَّ إِلَيْكَ اليومَ، بُعْدَ المُسْتَارْ ويقال: المُسْتَارُ في هذا البيت مُفْتَعَلٌ من السَّيْرِ، والسَّيْرُ: ما يُقَدُّ من الجلد، والجمع السُّيُورُ.
والسَّيْرُ: ما قُدَّ من الأَدِيمِ طُولاً.
والسِّيْرُ: الشِّرَاكُ، وجمعه أَسْيَارٌ وسُيُورٌ وسُيُورَةٌ.
وثوب مُسَيَّرٌ وَشْيُهُ: مثل السُّيُورِ؛ وفي التهذيب: إِذا كان مُخَطَّطاً.
وسَيَّرَ الثوب والسَّهْم: جَعَلَ فيه خُطوطاً.
وعُقابٌ مُسَيَّرَةٌ: مُخَطَّطَةٌ.
والسِّيْرَاءُ والسِّيَرَارُ: ضَرْبٌ من البُرُودِ، وقيل: هو ثوب مُسَيَّرٌ فيه خُطوط تُعْمَلُ من القَزِّ كالسُّيورِ، وقيل: بُرُودٌ يُخالِطها حرير؛ قال الشماخ: فقالَ إِزَارٌ شَرْعَبِيٌّ وأَرْبَعٌ مِنَ السِّيَرَاءِ، أَو أَوَاقٍ نَواجِزْ وقيل: هي ثياب من ثياب اليمن.
والسِّيَرَاءُ: الذهب، وقيل: الذهب الصافي. الجوهري: والسِّيَرَاءُ، بكسر السين وفتح الياء والمدِّ: بُردٌ فيه خطوط صُفْرٌ؛ قال النابغة: صَفْرَاءُ كالسِّيَرَاءِ أُكْمِلَ خَلْقُهَا، كالغُصْنِ، في غُلَوَائِهِ، المُتَأَوِّدِ وفي الحديث: أَهْدَى إِليه أُكَيْدِرُ دُومَةَ حُلَّةً سِيَرَاءَ؛ قال ابن الأَثير: هو نوع من البرود يخالطه حرير كالسُّيُورِ، وهو فِعَلاءُ من السَّيْرِ القِدِّ؛ قال: هكذا روي على هذه الصفة؛ قال: وقال بعض المتأَخرين إِنما هو على الإِضافة، واحتج بأَن سيبويه قال: لم تأْتِ فِعَلاءُ صفة لكن اسماً، وشَرَحَ السِّيَرَاءَ بالحرير الصافي ومعناه حُلَّةَ حرير.
وفي الحديث: أَعطى عليّاً بُرْداً سِيَرَاءَ قال: اجعله خُمُراً وفي حديث عمر: رأَى حلةً سِيَرَاء تُباعُ؛ وحديثه الآخر: إِنَّ أَحَدَ عُمَّاله وفَدَ إِليه وعليه حُلَّة مُسَيَّرةٌ أَي فيها خطوط من إِبْرَيْسَمٍ كالسُّيُورِ.
والسِّيَرَاءُ: ضَرْبٌ من النَّبْتِ، وهي أَيضاً القِرْفَةُ اللازِقَةُ بالنَّوَاةِ؛ واستعاره الشاعرِ لِخَلْبِ القَلْبِ وهو حجابه فقال:نَجَّى امْرَأً مِنْ مَحلِّ السَّوْء أَن له، في القَلْبِ منْ سِيَرَاءِ القَلْبِ، نِبْرَاسا والسِّيَرَاءُ: الجريدة من جرائد النَّخْلِ.
ومن أَمثالهم في اليأْسِ من الحاجة قولهم: أَسائِرَ اليومِ وقد زال الظُّهر؟ أَي أَتطمع فيها بعد وقد تبين لك اليأْس، لأَنَّ من كَلَّ عن حاجتِه اليومَ بأَسْرِهِ وقد زال الظهر وجب أَن يَيْأَسَ كما يَيْأَسُ منه بغروب الشمس.
وفي حديث بَدْرٍ ذِكْرُ سَيِّرٍ، هو بفتح السين (* قوله: «بفتح السين إِلخ» تبع في هذا الضبط النهاية، وضبطه في القاموس تبعاً للصاغاني وغيره كجبل، بالتحريك) وتشديد الياء المكسورة كَثَيِّبٍ، بين بدر والمدينة، قَسَمَ عنده النبي، صلى الله عليه وسلم، غنائم بَدْرٍ.
وسَيَّارٌ: اسم رجل؛ وقول الشاعر: وسَائِلَةٍ بِثَعْلَبَةَ العَلُوقُ وقد عَلِقَتْ بِثَعْلَبَةَ بنِ سَيْرٍ، أَراد: بثعلبة بن سَيَّارٍ فجعله سَيْراً للضرورة لأَنه لم يُمْكنه سيار لأَجل الوزن فقال سَيْرٍ؛ قال ابن بري: البيت للمُفَضَّل النُّكْرِي يذكر أَنَّ ثعلبة بن سَيَّار كان في أَسرِه؛ وبعده: يَظَلُّ يُساوِرُ المَذْقاتِ فِينا، يُقَادُ كأَنه جَمَلٌ زَنِيقُ المَذْقاتُ: جمع مَذْقَة، اللبن المخلوط بالماء.
والزنيق: المزنوق بالحَبْلِ، أَي هو أَسِيرٌ عندنا في شدة من الجَهْدِ. ​


----------



## علي حسين (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مشي (لسان العرب)
المَشي: معروف، مَشى يَمْشي مَشْياً، والاسم المِشْية؛ عن اللحياني، وتَمَشَّى ومَشَى تَمْشِيةً؛ قال الحطيئة: عَفا مُسْحُلانٌ من سُلَيْمى فحامِرُهْ، تَمَشَّى به ظِلْمانُه وجَآذِرُهْ وأَنشد الأَخفش للشماخ: ودَوِّيَّةٍ قَفْرٍ تَمَشَّى نَعامُها، كمَشْيِ النَّصارى في خِفافِ الأَرَنْدَجِ وقال آخر: ولا تَمَشَّى في فضاءٍ بُعْداً قال ابن بري: ومثله قول الآخر: تَمَشَّى بها الدَّرْماءُ تَسْحَبُ قُصْبَها، كأَنْ بَطْنُ حُبْلى ذاتِ أَوْنَين مُتْئِمِ وأَمْشاهُ هو ومَشَّاهُ، وتَمشَّتْ فيه حُمَيَّا الكأْس.
والمِشْيةُ: ضَرْب من المَشْي إِذا مَشى.
وحكى سيبويه: أَتيته مَشْياً، جاؤوا بالمصدر على غير فِعْله، وليس في كل شيءٍ يقال ذلك، إِنما يحكى منه ما سُمع.
وحكى اللحياني أَن نساءَ الأَعراب يقلن في الأُخَذ: أَخَّذْته بدُبَّاءِ مُمَلإٍ من الماءِ مُعَلَّقٍ بتِرْشاءٍ فلا يزال في تِمْشاءٍ، ثم فسره فقال: التِّمْشاءُ المَشي. قال ابن سيده: وعندي أَنه لا يستعمل إِلا في الأُخْذة.
وكل مستمرٍّ ماشٍ وإِن لم يكن من الحيوان فيقال: قد مشى هذا الأَمر.
وفي حديث القاسم بن محمد في رجل نَذَرَ أَن يَحُجَّ ماشِياً فأَعْيا قال: يَمْشِي ما رَكِب ويركَبُ ما مَشى أَي أَنه يَنْفُذُ لوجهه ثم يعُود من قابل فيركب إِلى الموضع الذي عَجَز فيه عن المَشْي ثم يَمْشي من ذلك الموضع كلَّ ما ركِب فيه من طريقه.
والمَشَّاءُ: الذي يَمْشِي بين الناس بالنَّمِيمة.
والمُشاةُ: الوُشاة.
والماشِيةُ: الإِبل والغنم معروفة، والجمع المَواشي اسم يقع على الإِبل والبقر والغنم؛ قال ابن الأَثير: وأَكثر ما يستعمل في الغنم.
ومَشَتْ مَشاء: كثُرت أَولادُها.
ويقال: مَشَتْ إِبل بني فلان تَمْشي مشاء إِذا كثرت.
والمَشاء: النَّماء، ومنه قيل الماشيةُ.
وكلُّ ما يكون سائمةً للنسل والقِنْية من إِبل وشاءٍ وبقر فهي ماشِيةٌ.وأَصل المَشاء النَّماء والكثرة والتَّناسُل؛ وقال الراجز: مِثْلِيَ لا يُحْسِنُ قَوْلاً فَعْفَعِي، العَيْرُ لا يَمْشي مع الهَمَلَّعِ، لا تأْمُرِيني ببناتِ أَسْفَعِ يعني الغنم.
وأَسْفَع: اسم كَبْش. ابن السكيت: الماشِيةُ تكون من الإِبل والغنم. يقال: قد أَمشى الرجل إِذا كثرَت ماشِيَتُه.
ومَشَت الماشِيةُ إِذا كثرت أَولادُها؛ قال النابغة الذبياني: فكُلُّ قَرينةٍ ومَقَرِّ إِلْفٍ مُفارِقُه إِلى الشَّحَطِ، القَرِينُ وكلُّ فَتًى، وإِن أَثْرَى وأَمْشى، ستَخْلِجُه، عن الدُّنْيا، مَنُونُ وكلُّ فَتًى، بما عَمِلتْ يَداهُ، وما أَجْرَتْ عَوامِلُه، رَهِينُ وفي الحديث: أَن إِسمعيلَ أَتى إِسحقَ، عليهما السلام، فقال له إِنَّا لم نَرِثْ من أَبينا مالاً وقد أَثْريْتَ وأَمْشَيْتَ فأَفِئْ عليَّ مما أَفاء اللهُ عليك، فقال: أَلم تَرْضَ أَني لم أَسْتَعْبِدْك حتى تَجِيئني فتَسأَلني المالَ؟ قوله: أَثْرَيْتَ وأَمْشَيْتَ أَي كثُر ثَراكَ أَي مالُك وكثُرت ماشيتُك، وقوله: لم أَسْتَعْبِدْك أَي لم أَتَّخِذْكَ عبداً، قيل: كانوا يَسْتَعْبدون أَولادَ الإِماء؛ وكانت أُمُّ إِسمعيل أَمة، وهي هاجَر، وأُمُّ إِسحق حُرَّة، وهي سارةُ.
وناقةٌ ماشِيةٌ: كثيرة الأَولاد.
والمَشاء: تَناسُل المالِ وكثرته، وقد أَمْشَى القَوْمُ وامْتَشَوْا؛ قال طُرَيْحٌ:فأَنْتَ غَيْثُهُمُ نفْعاً وطَوْدُهُمُ دَفْعاً، إِذا ما مَرادُ المُمْتَشِي جَدَبا وأَفْشَى الرجلُ وأَمْشَى وأَوْشَى إِذا كثر ماله، وهو الفَشاء والمَشاء، ممدود. الليث: المَشاء، ممدود، فعل الماشية، تقول: إِن فلاناً لَذُو مَشاءٍ وماشِيةٍ.
وأَمْشَى فلان: كثرت ماشيتُه؛ وأَنشد للحطيئة: فَيَبْني مَجْدَها ويُقِيمُ فيها، ويَمْشِي، إِن أُرِيدَ به المَشاءُ قال أَبو الهَيثَم: يَمْشِي يكثُر.
ومشى على آلِ فلان مالٌ: تَناتَجَ وكثُر.
ومالٌ ذو مَشاء أَي نَماء يَتَناسَلُ.
وامرأَة ماشيةٌ: كثيرة الولد.
وقد مَشَتِ المرأَةُ تَمْشِي مَشاء، ممدود، إِذا كثر ولدها، وكذلك الماشيةُ إِذا كثر نسلها؛ وقول كثير: يَمُجُّ النَّدَى لا يذكرُ السَّيرَ أَهْلُه، ولا يَرْجِعُ الماشِي به، وهْوَ جادِبُ يعني بالماشِي الذي يَسْتَقْرِيه؛ التفسير لأَبي حنيفة.
ومَشَى بطنُه مَشْياً: اسْتَطْلَق.
والمَشِيُّ والمَشِيَّة: اسم الدواء.
وشربت مَشِيّاً ومَشُوًّا ومَشْواً، الأَخيرتان نادرتان، فأَما مَشُوٌّ فإِنهم أَبدلوا فيه الياء واواً لأَنهم أَرادوا بناء فَعُول فكرهوا أَن يلتبس بفَعِيل، وأَمَّا مَشْوٌ فإِنَّ مثل هذا إِنما يأْتي على فَعُول كالقَيُوء. التهذيب: والمَشاء، ممدود، وهو المَشُوُّ والمَشِيُّ، يقال: شَرِبت مَشُوًّا ومَشِيًّا ومَشاء؛ أَو استطلاقُ البطن، والفعل اسْتَمْشَى إِذا شَرِبَ المَشِيَّ، والدَّواء يُمْشِيه.
وفي حديث أَسماء: قال لها بِم تَسْتَمْشِينَ أَي بمَ تُسْهِلِينَ بَطْنَكِ؟قال: ويجوز أَن يكون أَراد المَشْي الذي يَعْرِض عند شُرْب الدواء إِلى المَخْرج. ابن السكيت: شربت مَشُوًّا ومَشاء ومَشِيّاً، وهو الدواء الذي يُسهل مثل الحَسُوَّ والحَساء؛ قاله بفتح الميم وذكر المَشِيَّ أَيضاً، وهو صحيح، وسُمي بذلك لأَنه يحمل شاربه على المَشْي والتَّرَدُّد إِلى الخلاء، ولا تقل شربت دواء المَشْيِ.
ويقال: اسْتَمْشَيْتُ وأَمْشاني الدَّواء.
وفي الحديث: خير ما تداوَيْتم به المَشِيُّ. ابن سيده: المَشْوُ والمَشُوُّ الدَّواء المُسْهِل؛ قال: شَرِبْتُ مَشْواً طَعْمه كالشَّرْيِ قال ابن دريد: والمَشْيُ خطأٌ، قال: وقد حكاه أَبو عبيد. قال ابن سيده: والواو عندي في المَشُوِّ معاقبة فبابه الياء. أَبو زيد: شربت مَشِيّاً فَمَشَيْت عنه مَشْياً كثيراً. قال ابن بري: المَشِيُّ، بياء مشدَّدة، الدواء، والمَشْيُ، بياء واحدة: اسم لما يجيء من شاربه؛ قال الراجز: شَرِبْتُ مُرًّا مِن دواءِ المَشْيِ، مِنْ وَجَعٍ بِخَثْلَتي وحَقْوِي ابن الأَعرابي: أَمْشَى الرجلُ يُمْشِي إِذا أَنْجَى دَواؤه (* قوله« أنجى دواؤه» في القاموس والتكملة: ارتجى دواؤه.) ، ومَشَى يَمْشِي بالنَّمائم.
والمَشا: نبت يشبه الجَزَر، واحدته مَشاةٌ. ابن الأَعرابي: المَشا الجَزَرُ الذي يُؤكل، وهو الإِصْطَفْلِينُ: وذات المَشا: موضع؛ قال الأَخطل: أَجَدُّوا نَجاءً غَيَّبَتْهُمْ، عَشِيَّةً، خَمائِلُ من ذاتِ المَشا وهُجُولُ ​


----------



## علي حسين (23 نوفمبر 2010)

دبب (لسان العرب)
دَبَّ النَّمْلُ وغيره من الحَيَوانِ على الأَرضِ، يَدِبُّ دَبّاً ودَبِيباً: مشى على هِينَتِه.
وقال ابن دريد: دَبَّ يَدِبُّ دَبِيباً، ولم يفسره، ولا عَبَّر عنه.
ودَبَبْتُ أَدِبُّ دِبَّةً خَفِيَّةً، وإِنه لخَفِيُّ الدِّبَّة أَي الضَّرْبِ الذي هو عليه من الدَّبِيبِ.
ودَبَّ الشيخُ أَي مَشَى مَشْياً رُوَيْداً.
وأَدْبَبْتُ الصَّبيَّ أَي حَمَلْتُه على الدَّبيب.
ودَبَّ الشَّرابُ في الجِسْم والإِناءِ والإِنْسانِ، يَدِبُّ دَبيباً: سَرى؛ ودَبَّ السُّقْمُ في الجِسْمِ، والبِلى في الثَّوْبِ، والصُّبْحُ في الغَبَشِ: كُلُّه من ذلك.
ودَبَّتْ عَقارِبُه: سَرَتْ نَمائِمُه وأَذاهُ.
ودَبَّ القومُ إِلى العَدُوِّ دَبيباً إِذا مَشَوْا على هيِنَتِهِم، لم يُسْرِعُوا.
وفي الحديث: عندَه غُلَيِّمٌ يُدَبِّبُ أَي يَدْرُجُ في الـمَشْيِ رُوَيْداً، وكلُّ ماشٍ على الأَرض: دابَّةٌ ودَبِيبٌ.
والدَّابَّة: اسمٌ لما دَبَّ من الحَيَوان، مُمَيِّزةً وغيرَ مُمَيِّزة.
وفي التنزيل العزيز: واللّه خلق كلَّ دابَّةٍ مِنْ ماءٍ، فَمِنْهُم مَنْ يَمْشِي على بَطْنِه؛ ولـمَّا كان لِما يَعقِلُ، ولما لا يَعْقِلُ، قيل: فَمِنْهُم؛ ولو كان لِما لا يَعْقِلُ، لَقِيل: فَمِنْها، أَو فَمِنْهُنَّ، ثم قال: مَنْ يَمْشِي على بَطْنِه؛ وإِن كان أَصْلُها لِما لا يَعْقِلُ، لأَنـَّه لـمَّا خَلَط الجَماعَةَ، فقال منهم، جُعِلَت العِبارةُ بِمنْ؛ والمعنى: كلَّ نفس دَابَّةٍ.
وقوله، عز وجل: ما تَرَكَ على ظَهْرِها من دَابَّةٍ؛ قيل من دَابَّةٍ من الإِنْسِ والجنِّ، وكُلِّ ما يَعْقِلُ؛ وقيل: إِنَّما أَرادَ العُمومَ؛ يَدُلُّ على ذلِكَ قول ابن عباس، رضي اللّه عنهما: كادَ الجُعَلُ يَهْلِكُ، في جُحْرِهِ، بذَنْبِ ابنِ آدمَ.
ولما قال الخَوارِجُ لِقَطَرِيٍّ: اخْرُجْ إِلَيْنا يا دَابَّةُ، فأَمَرَهُم بالاسْتِغْفارِ، تَلَوا الآية حُجَّةً عليه.
والدابَّة: التي تُرْكَبُ؛ قال: وقَدْ غَلَب هذا الاسْم على ما يُرْكَبُ مِن الدَّوابِّ، وهو يَقَعُ عَلى الـمُذَكَّرِ والـمُؤَنَّثِ، وحَقِيقَتُه الصفَةُ.
وذكر عن رُؤْبة أَنـَّه كان يَقُول: قَرِّبْ ذلك الدَّابَّةَ، لِبِرْذَوْنٍ لهُ.
ونَظِيرُه، من الـمَحْمُولِ عَلى الـمَعْنى، قولهُم: هذا شاةٌ، قال الخليل: ومثْلُه قوله تعالى: هذا رَحْمَة من رَبِّي.
وتَصْغِير الدابَّة: دُوَيْبَّة، الياءُ ساكِنَةٌ، وفيها إِشْمامٌ مِن الكَسْرِ، وكذلك ياءُ التَّصْغِيرِ إِذا جاءَ بعدَها حرفٌ مثَقَّلٌ في كلِّ شيءٍ.
وفي الحديث: وحَمَلَها على حِمارٍ مِنْ هذه الدِّبابَةِ أَي الضِّعافِ التي تَدِبُّ في الـمَشي ولا تُسْرع.
ودابَّة الأَرْض: أَحَدُ أَشْراطِ السَّاعَةِ.
وقوله تعالى: وإِذا وَقَع القَوْلُ عَلَيْهم، أَخْرَجْنا لَهُم دَابَّةً من الأَرض؛ قال: جاءَ في التَّفْسِير أَنـَّها تَخرُج بِتِهامَةَ، بين الصَّفَا والـمَرْوَةِ؛ وجاءَ أَيضاً: أَنها تخرج ثلاثَ مرَّات، من ثَلاثة أَمـْكِنَةٍ، وأَنـَّها تَنْكُت في وَجْهِ الكافِرِ نُكْتَةً سَوْدَاءَ، وفي وجْهِ المؤْمِن نُكْتَةً بَيْضاءَ، فَتَفْشُو نُكْتَة الكافر، حتّى يَسْوَدَّ منها وجهُه أَجمعُ، وتَفْشُو نُكْتَةُ الـمُؤْمِن، حَتى يَبْيَضَّ منها وجْهُه أَجْمَع، فتَجْتَمِعُ الجماعة على المائِدَة، فيُعْرفُ المؤْمن من الكافر وَوَرَدَ ذكرُ دابَّةِ الأَرض في حديث أَشْراطِ الساعَة؛ قيل: إِنَّها دابَّة، طولُها ستُّون ذِراعاً، ذاتُ قوائِمَ وَوَبرٍ؛ وقيل: هي مُخْتَلِفَة الخِلْقَةِ، تُشْبِهُ عِدَّةً من الحيوانات، يَنْصَدِعُ جَبَلُ الصَّفَا، فَتَخْرُج منهُ ليلَةَ جَمْعٍ، والناسُ سائِرُون إِلى مِنىً؛ وقيل: من أَرْضِ الطائِفِ، ومَعَها عَصَا مُوسى، وخاتمُ سُليمانَ، علَيْهِما السلامُ، لا يُدْرِكُها طالِبٌ، ولا يُعْجزُها هارِبٌ، تَضْرِبُ المؤْمنَ بالعصا، وتكتب في وجهه: مؤْمن؛ والكافِرُ تَطْبَعُ وجْهَه بالخاتمِ، وتَكْتُبُ فيهِ: هذا كافِرٌ.
ويُروى عن ابن عباس، رضي اللّه عنهما. قال: أَوَّل أَشْراطِ السَّاعَة خُروجُ الدَّابَّة، وطلُوعُ الشَّمْسِ من مَغْرِبها.
وقالوا في الـمَثَل: أَعْيَيْتَني مِنْ شُبٍّ إِلى دُبٍّ، بالتنوين، أَي مُذْ شَبَبْتُ إِلى أَن دَبَبْت على العصا.
ويجوز: من شُبَّ إِلى دُبَّ؛ على الحكاية، وتقول: فعلت كذا من شُبَّ إِلى دُبَّ، وقولهم: أَكْذَبُ مَنْ دَبَّ ودَرَجَ أَي أَكذب الأَحْياءِ والأَمـْواتِ؛ فدَبَّ: مَشَى؛ ودَرَجَ: مَاتَ وانْقَرَضَ عَقِبُه.
ورجل دَبُوبٌ ودَيْبُوبٌ: نَمَّامٌ، كأَنه يَدِبُّ بالنَّمائِم بينَ القَوْمِ؛ وقيل: دَيْبوبٌ، يَجْمَعُ بينَ الرِّجالِ والنِّساءِ، فَيْعُولٌ، من الدَّبِيبِ، لأَنـَّه يَدِبُّ بَيْنَهُم ويَسْتَخْفِي؛ وبالمعنيين فُسِّر قوله، صلى اللّه عليه وسلم: لا يَدْخُلُ الجَنَّة دَيْبُوبٌ ولا قَلاَّعٌ؛ وهو كقوله، صلى اللّه عليه وسلم: لا يدخُّل الجنَّة قَتَّات.
ويقال: إِنَّ عَقارِبَه تَدِبُّ إِذا كان يَسْعى بالنَّمائِم. قال الأَزهري: أَنشدني المنذريُّ، عن ثعلب، عن ابن الأَعرابي: لَنا عِزٌّ، ومَرْمانا قَريبٌ، * ومَوْلىً لا يَدِبُّ مع القُرادِ قال: مَرْمانا قريبٌ، هؤُلاء عَنَزةُ؛ يقول: إِنْ رأَيْنا منكم ما نكره، انْتَمَيْنا إِلى بني أَسَدٍ؛ وقوله يَدِبُّ مع القُرادِ: هو الرجُل يأْتي بشَنَّةٍ فيها قِرْدانٌ، فيَشُدُّها في ذَنَبِ البَعيرِ، فإِذا عضَّه منها قُرادٌ نَفَر، فَنَفَرَتِ الإِبِلُ، فإِذا نَفَرَتْ، اسْتَلَّ منها بَعيراً. يقال لِلِّصِّ السَّلاَّلِ: هو يَدِبُّ معَ القُرادِ.
وناقَةٌ دَبُوبٌ: لا تَكادُ تَمْشِي من كثرة لَحمِها، إِنما تَدِبُّ، وجمعُها دُبُبٌ، والدُّبابُ مَشْيُها.
والمدبب (1 قوله «والمدبب» ضبطه شارح القاموس كمنبر.) : الجَمَل الذي يمشي دَبادِبَ.
ودُبَّة الرَّجُل: طريقُه الذي يَدِبُّ عليه.
وما بالدَّارِ دُبِّيٌّ ودِبِّيٌّ أَي ما بها أَحدٌ يَدِبُّ. قال الكسائي: هو من دَبَبْت أَي ليس فيها مَن يَدِبُّ، وكذلك: ما بها دُعْوِيٌّ ودُورِيٌّ وطُورِيٌّ، لا يُتَكَلَّم بها إِلا في الجَحْد.
وأَدَبَّ البِلادَ: مَلأَها عَدْلاً، فَدَبَّ أَهلُها، لِمَا لَبِسُوه من أَمـْنِه، واسْتَشْعَرُوه من بَرَكَتِه ويُمْنِه؛ قال كُثَيِّر عزة: بَلَوْهُ، فأَعْطَوْهُ الـمَقادةَ بَعْدَما * أَدَبَّ البِلادَ، سَهْلَها وجِبالَها ومَدَبُّ السَّيْلِ ومَدِبُّه: موضع جَرْيهِ؛ وأَنشد الفارسي: وقَرَّبَ جانِبَ الغَرْبِيِّ، يأْدُو * مَدَبَّ السَّيْلِ، واجْتَنَبَ الشَّعارا يقال: تَنَحَّ عن مَدَبِّ السَّيْلِ ومَدِبِّه، ومَدَبِّ النَّمْلِ ومَدِبِّه؛ فالاسم مكسورٌ، والمصدر مفتوحٌ، وكذلك الـمَفْعَل من كلِّ ما كان على فَعَلَ يَفْعِل(2) (2 قوله «على فعل يفعل» هذه عبارة الصحاح ومثله القاموس، وقال ابن الطيب ما نصه: الصواب ان كل فعل مضارعه يفعل بالكسر سواء كان ماضيه مفتوح العين أَو مكسورها فان المفعل منه فيه تفصيل يفتح للمصدر ويكسر للزمان والمكان إِلا ما شذ وظاهر المصنف والجوهري أَن التفصيل فيما يكون ماضيه على فعل بالفتح ومضارعه على يفعل بالكسر والصواب ما أصلنا ا هـ من شرح القاموس.). التهذيب: والـمَدِبُّ موضعُ دَبِيبِ النَّمْلِ وغيره.
والدَّبَّابة: التي تُتَّخَذ للحُروبِ، يَدْخُلُ فيها الرِّجالُ، ثم تُدفَع في أَصلِ حِصْنٍ، فيَنْقُبونَ، وهم في جَوْفِها، سِمِّيَت بذلك لأَنها تُدْفع فتَدِبُّ.
وفي حديث عمر، رضي اللّه عنه، قال: كيفَ تَصْنَعون بالحُصونِ؟ قال: نَتَّخِذُ دَبَّاباتٍ يدخُل فيها الرجالُ. الدَّبابةُ: آلةٌ تُتَّخَذُ من جُلودٍ وخَشَبٍ، يدخلُ فيها الرجالُ، ويُقَرِّبُونها من الحِصْنِ الـمُحاصَر ليَنْقُبُوه، وتَقِيَهُم ما يُرْمَوْنَ به من فوقِهم.
والدَّبْدبُ: مَشْيُ العُجْرُوفِ من النَّمْلِ، لأَنـَّه أَوْسَعُ النَّمْلِ خَطْواً، وأَسْرَعُها نقْلاً.
وفي التهذيب: الدَّبْدَبةُ العُجْرُوفُ من النَّمْلِ؛ وكلُّ سرعة في تَقارُبِ خَطْوٍ: دَبْدَبَةٌ؛ والدَّبْدَبَةُ: كلُّ صوتٍ أَشْبَهَ صوتَ وَقْعِ الحافِرِ على الأَرضِ الصُّلْبةِ؛ وقيل: الدَّبْدَبَةُ ضَرْبٌ من الصَّوْت؛ وأَنشد أَبو مَهْدِيٍّ: عاثُور شَرٍّ، أَيُما عاثُورِ، * دَبْدَبَة الخَيْلِ على الجُسورِ أبو عَمْرو: دَبْدَبَ الرجلُ إِذا جَلَبَ، ودَرْدَبَ إِذا ضَرَبَ بالطَّبْلِ.
والدَّبْدابُ: الطَّبْلُ؛ وبه فُسِّرَ قول رؤْبة: أَوْ ضَرْبِ ذي جَلاجِلٍ دَبْدابِ وقول رؤبة: إِذا تَزابَى مِشْيَةً أَزائِبا، * سَمِعْتَ، من أَصْواتِها، دَبادِبا قال: تَزَابَى مَشَى مَشْيَةً فيها بُطْءٌ. قال: والدَّبادِبُ صَوْت كأَنه دَبْ دَبْ، وهي حكاية الصَّوْتِ.
وقال ابن الأَعرابي: الدُّبادِبُ والجُباجِبُ (1) (1 قوله «والجباجب» هكذا في الأَصل والتهذيب بالجيمين.): الكثيرُ الصِّياح والجَلَبَة؛ وأَنشد: إِيَّاكِ أَنْ تَسْتَبدلي قَرِدَ القَفا، * حَزابِيَةً، وهَيَّباناً جُباجِبا أَلَفَّ، كأَنَّ الغازِلاتِ مَنَحْنَه * من الصُّوف نِكْثاً، أَو لَئيماً دُبادِبا والدُّبَّة: الحالُ؛ ورَكِبْتُ دُبَّتَهُ ودُبَّه أَي لَزِمْت حالَه وطَريقَتَه، وعَمِلْتُ عَمَلَه؛ قال: إِنّ يَحْيَى وهُذَيلْ رَكبَا دُبَّ طُفَيْلْ وكان طُفَيْلٌ تَبّاعاً للعُرُسات من غيرِ دَعْوة. يقال: دَعْني ودُبَّتي أَي دَعني وطَريقَتي وسَجِيَّتي.
ودُبَّة الرجلِ: طَريقَتُه من خَيرٍ أَو شرٍّ، بالضم.
وقال ابن عباس، رضي اللّه عنهما: اتَّبعوا دُبَّة قُرَيشٍ، ولا تُفارِقوا الجماعة. الدُّبّة، بالضم: الطَّريقة والمذْهَب.
والدَّبَّةُ: الموضعُ الكثيرُ الرَّمْل؛ يُضْرَبُ مَثَلاً للدَّهْر الشَّديدِ، يقال: وَقَع فلانٌ في دَبَّةٍ من الرَّمْلِ، لأَن الجَمَل، إِذا وَقَع فيه، تَعِبَ.
والدُّبُّ الكبِيرُ: من بَناتِ نَعْشٍ؛ وقيل: إِنَّ ذلك يَقَع على الكُبرَى والصُّغْرَى، فيُقالُ لكل واحد منهما دُبٌّ، فإِذا أَرادوا فصْلَها، قالوا: الدُّبُّ الأَصغر، والدُّبُّ الأَكبر.
والدُّبُّ: ضربٌ من السِّباع، عربية صحيحة، والجمع دِبابٌ ودِبَبَة، والأُنـْثى دُبَّة.
وأَرض مَدَبَّة: كثيرة الدِّبَبَة.
والدَّبَّة التي يُجْعَل فيها الزَّيْت والبِزْر والدُّهن، والجمع دِبابٌ، عن سيبويه.
والدَّبَّة: الكثِيبُ من الرَّمْل، بفتح الدال، والجمع دِبابٌ، عن ابن الأَعرابي؛ وأَنشد: كأَنْ سُلَيْمَى، إِذا ما جِئتَ طارِقها، * وأَخْمَدَ الليلُ نارَ الـمُدْلِجِ السارِي تِرْعِيبَةٌ، في دَمٍ، أَو بَيْضَةٌ جُعِلَت * في دَبَّةٍ، من دِبابِ الليلِ، مِهْيارِ قال: والدُّبَّة، بالضم: الطريق؛ قال الشاعر: طَهَا هِذْرِيانٌ، قَلَّ تَغْميضُ عَيْنِه * على دُبَّةٍ مِثْلِ الخَنِيفِ الـمُرَعْبَلِ والدَّبُوبُ: السَّمينُ من كلِّ شيءٍ. والدَّبَبُ: الزَّغَب على الوجه؛ وأَنشد: قشر النساءِ دَبَب العَرُوسِ وقيل: الدَّبَبُ الشَّعَر على وجْه المرأة؛ وقال غيره: ودَبَبُ الوَجْه زَغَبُه.
والدَّبَبُ والدَّبَبانُ: كثرةُ الشَّعَر والوَبرِ. رَجُلٌ أَدَبُّ، وامرأَةٌ دبَّاءُ ودَبِبَةٌ: كثيرة الشَّعَرِ في جَبِينِها؛ وبعيرٌ أَدَبُّ أَزَبُّ. فأَما قول النبي، صلى اللّه عليه وسلم، في الحديث لنسائه: لَيْتَ شِعْرِي أَيَّتُكُنَّ صاحبةُ الجَمَلِ الأَدْبَبِ، تَخْرُجُ فَتَنْبَحُها كِلابُ الحَوْأَبِ؟ فإِنما أَراد الأَدَبَّ، فأَظْهَر التَّضْعيفَ، وأَراد الأَدَبَّ، وهو الكثير الوَبرِ؛ وقيل: الكثيرُ وَبَرِ الوجهِ، لِيُوازِن به الحَوْأَبِ. قال ابن الأَعرابي: جَمَلٌ أَدَبُّ كثيرُ الدَّبَبِ؛ وقد دَبَّ يَدَبُّ دَبَباً.
وقيل الدَّبَبُ الزَّغَبُ، وهو أَيضاً الدَّبَّةُ، على مثال حَبَّةٍ، والجمع دَبٌّ، مثل حَبٍّ، حكاه كراع، ولم يقل: الدَّبَّة الزَّغَبَةُ، بالهاءِ.
ويقال للضَّبُعِ: دَبابِ، يُريدون دبِّي، كما يقال نَزَالِ وحَذارِ.
ودُبٌّ: اسمٌ في بَني شَيْبان، وهو دُبُّ بنُ مُرَّةَ ابنِ ذُهْلِ بنِ شَيْبانَ، وهُمْ قوم دَرِمٍ الذي يُضْرَبُ به المثل، فيقال: أَوْدَى دَرِمٌ.
وقد سُمِّيَ وَبْرةُ بنُ حَيْدانَ أَبو كلبِ بنِ وبرةَ دُبّاً.
ودبوبٌ: موضعٌ. قال ساعدَة بنُ جُؤَيَّة الهذلي: وما ضَرَبٌ بيضاءُ، يَسْقِي دَبُوبَها * دُفاقٌ، فَعُرْوانُ الكَراثِ، فَضِيمُها ودَبَّابٌ: أَرض. قال الأَزهري: وبالخَلْصَاءِ رَمْلٌ يقال له الدَّبَّاب، وبِحذائِهِ دُحْلانٌ كثيرة؛ ومنه قول الشاعر: كأَنّ هِنْداً ثَناياها وبَهْجَتَها، * لـمَّا الْتَقَيْنَا، لَدَى أَدْحالِ دَبَّابِ مَوْلِيَّةٌ أُنُفٌ، جادَ الربيعُ بها * على أَبارِقَ، قد هَمَّتْ بإِعْشابِ التهذيب، ابن الأَعرابي: الدَّيدَبون اللهو.
والدَيْدَبانُ:الطَّلِيعَة وهو الشَّيِّفَةُ. قال أَبو منصور: أَصله دِيدَبان فغَيَّروا الحركة(1) (1 قوله «أصله ديدبان فغيروا الحركة إلخ» هكذا في نسخة الأصل والتهذيب بأيدينا.
وفي التكملة قال الأزهري الديدبان الطليعة فارسي معرب وأصله ديذه بان فلما أَعرب غيرت الحركة وجعلت الذال دالاً.)، وقالوا: دَيْدَبان، لـمَّا أُعْرِب وفي الحديث: لا يدخلُ الجنَّة دَيْبُوبٌ، ولا قَلاَّعٌ؛ الدَّيْبُوبُ: هو الذي يَدِبُّ بين الرجالِ والنساءِ للجمع بينهم، وقيل: هو النَّمَّام، لقولهم فيه: إِنه لَتَدِبُّ عَقَارِبُه؛ والياء فيه زائدة.​


----------

